

The finest machine: qphysics, materials science, and the microprocessor - evoxed
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nickblack/the-finest-machine

======
evoxed
With preliminary contents found here: <http://dank.qemfd.net/the-finest-
machine.pdf>

More info in the description.

